# Summer Exchange Chat



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Okay so i thought i'd do a little thread for us to chat about the Summer Exchange.

I'm v v v v v v v excited and just ordered some bits now i know who i've got.. wooop I'm gonna be begging my postman to deliver my stuff now tee hee


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Wooop wooop. Some dog sleepin. pills for mepls. Rofl jus jokes  needa sleep! I wonder wha i should do for my summer exchange person. Omg im gonna kill him! He wants to play noooooooo


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

LMFAO Dexter come play with us we're wide awake and going for a long walk in a bit!!!

I need to chat up my mum about something for mine teehee


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

woop woop shopping time!! im so happy with who i got!!!  x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow! Buying gifts already! Haha Talk about be prepared .. or simply just very excited 

I vote the second option for the above lol


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Its so exciting! I cant wait to start shopping!

I'm so pleased with who i got!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Woooo i placed an order already.. will be here tomorrow woop wooop wooop.. although i'm a bit worried about one thing but should be okay i think!! oh actually Rache i'll ask you you'll probably know best


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

For the person who got Britney, don't worry I'll try to quit procrastinating and get her wishlist posted today  

I'm very happy as well with who my girls got; they're both oh so cute!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Whoever got Daisy i forgot to say no rawhide please.. she doesn't chew it and i tend not to get them as they can't be digested!!!  loving you all lol


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Ahhh, I did some massive shopping last night!!! I couldn't help myself!! Hehe


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Bella Luna said:


> Ahhh, I did some massive shopping last night!!! I couldn't help myself!! Hehe


Im actually stupidly excited am going to have to get to a point where i just post it early or i'll end up completely broke ha ha


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

im delighted who bianca got


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thats good.. Daisy stole one of the things


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Thats good.. Daisy stole one of the things


Haha, ohhh Daisy She says "MOM, I want goodies too!" Hehe


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Bella Luna said:


> Haha, ohhh Daisy She says "MOM, I want goodies too!" Hehe


I wouldn't mind but it was the only thing she didn't get one of!!! Spoilt doggie. She likes getting in the box of stuff ha ha ah aha


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

so happy that everyone is happy with who they got!!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Chico says he is 'extremely' pleased with who he was paired up with!!! He can't wait to get out and do some shopping. Even though he is male, he still loves to shop.......LOL


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Brandi you did a really really good job.. well done!!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

yes brandi another fantastic job!!! x


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

thanks guys!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

I must say that i LOVVVE who i got lol can't wait to start shopping , i was at work just looking around to see what i could buy


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Omg! My secretsummerchi is too cute  me and the bf picked out the cutest fabric for the person. U know what that means . Winkwink


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Minnie and Tootsie each have adorable summer exchange chis. We havent bought anything yet , but are having fun trying to decide what to pick


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Ohhh..just in the door and see who Rico got !! I am thrilled. I can't give any hints--I am sure I'll give it away. Okay one...she is a gorgeous girl .

Thanks Brandi -xoxo


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> Omg! My secretsummerchi is too cute  me and the bf picked out the cutest fabric for the person. U know what that means . Winkwink


DDDDREEEAAAAMMM CCCCHIIIIII 



rubia said:


> Ohhh..just in the door and see who Rico got !! I am thrilled. I can't give any hints--I am sure I'll give it away. Okay one...she is a gorgeous girl .
> 
> Thanks Brandi -xoxo


Oh man thats no clue theres so many little hotties on here.. i know one who it isn't but i can't say teehee hee


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Er so i'm nearlly done shopping!! EEEK


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> Er so i'm nearlly done shopping!! EEEK


omg havent even started


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

LOL, I think I'm done...at least with getting things. I need to get stamps. I've never have really used snail mail before so I'm not sure how it works getting stamps and how many and the weight of a package and everything like that lol.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TwilightGirlKay said:


> LOL, I think I'm done...at least with getting things. I need to get stamps. I've never have really used snail mail before so I'm not sure how it works getting stamps and how many and the weight of a package and everything like that lol.


stamps? dont you go to the post office and send it? o_o


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

I've never have done anything really like it. 
My parents have done all of the mailing and I've only done the recieving.
I desperatlly need to learn lol. 
I'll most likely have my roommate help me out. 
She's an awesome friend


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

LMAO Pidge you are letting the team down there.. yahah i thought you'd be way ahead of me!

Kay.. you package it up and take it to the post office they weigh it print the label and you just pay them


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Kay.. you package it up and take it to the post office they weigh it print the label and you just pay them


Wow thats is so much eaiser then I was thinkings. 
Now I have to find a post office here. 
I know where the one is in my home town, but now here where I go to school lol.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> LMAO Pidge you are letting the team down there.. yahah i thought you'd be way ahead of me!
> 
> Kay.. you package it up and take it to the post office they weigh it print the label and you just pay them


hehehe!!! ahhhhhhhh im just not myself right now. im having mood issues!!! noooooo. im going nuts. im hungry but not. dexter keeps starin at me like im a loon. and since this exchange doesnt have to sent till june...omg if i start now i'll have to pay crazy shipping again so no! i cant spend another crazy amount on shipping, got too many debts to payoff this year...booboobooty :bootyshake:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> hehehe!!! ahhhhhhhh im just not myself right now. im having mood issues!!! noooooo. im going nuts. im hungry but not. dexter keeps starin at me like im a loon. and since this exchange doesnt have to sent till june...omg if i start now i'll have to pay crazy shipping again so no! i cant spend another crazy amount on shipping, got too many debts to payoff this year...booboobooty :bootyshake:


Ha ha ha i'm gonna send early.. and just think we're in May next week (ooo 1 week til my birthday  21 AGAIN )


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> Ha ha ha i'm gonna send early.. and just think we're in May next week (ooo 1 week til my birthday  21 AGAIN )


LOL!!! omg 21 again!  21 is when everythin went down the crapper for me...bah humbug! :foxes15:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> LOL!!! omg 21 again!  21 is when everythin went down the crapper for me...bah humbug! :foxes15:


Me too.. 21 was such a pants year!!!! Saying that not long til my next big birthday.. which will be my 21st again obv


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

my 21st this year too, but in July and its my first 21st lol  x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Princess* said:


> my 21st this year too, but in July and its my first 21st lol  x


Shhhhhh mine too in just over a week!!!!


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

I am very pleased with who i got. I haven't started shopping yet but i have lots of ideas in mind.

You girls crack me up


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh i love shopping... bit gutted went to pet shop today and walked out with Nothing!! it all sucked


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

I can't wait to send mine, but I'm not sure what to do for finishing touches


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TwilightGirlKay said:


> I can't wait to send mine, but I'm not sure what to do for finishing touches


whatever looks clever! :hello1:

just bought 3 things so far for my person ^_^ more to go later on hehe. and of course gotta work on something super dooper comfy womfy . teehee! :daisy:


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

I have bought quite a bit so far and am making some things but i'm running out of ideas. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

I am ALMOST done with mine..may pick up a couple more things that I have in mind..I am going to the Vera Bradley outlet sale in Indiana and I don't think that my person has Vera Bradley, so I may pick up a few things there YAY!! Mine will be out probably next week sometime Anyone else sending theirs out in the next week or so??


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Clothes, blankets, chewies, toys, bandanas, beds, hats, leashes, collars, harnesses, collar charms.....


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TREATS!!!!!!! :albino:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Who's Vera Bradley!!

I finished mine last night.. just waiting for two deliveries and i'm done  Then when my mum comes back from holiday on Sunday am going to embroider the blanket and voila!!! Or may get my mum to do it on Monday for me as i'm celebrating!! Just hoping the postie man delivers it quickly coz i'm excited for my person


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Im pretty much done shopping........not sure when Im mailing it out though proboly near the last of may..


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Well so far I have bought 5 gifts for my secret gal / boy...


But are they pink or blue
To play with or chew
Big, small, heavy or light
whatever... they'll be your delight

Luvs Jake x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Deme that made me chuckle!!

Ok so one of the last things arrived earlier today.. one to go which is so so so cute just hope it fits!! There is growing room and i got Daisy one too.. also will be too big but hey you never know!!

And then.. next week i'm going to post.. just so i stop buying.. i love buying but my bank balance really doesn't!!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Deme said:


> Well so far I have bought 5 gifts for my secret gal / boy...
> 
> 
> But are they pink or blue
> ...



WOW!!!!!!!! 
gonna be very hard detective work there......LOL


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Bought some toys for Minnie and Tootsies secret summer doggies! i still need to buy a couple more things.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I have yet to buy anything, isn't that horrible?!! Actually, I try to wait until a couple weeks before packages need to get shipped out, because if I buy everything too early, I'll want to ship it out the same day!!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Okay, forget that dumb post above from me. :ngreet2: It seems like after I posted it, something in my brain sparked and I've been searching online all day through different pet boutiques. 

Secret Summer Pals, Britney & Butter are going to send you each something from my favorite brand. Something that they don't even have!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I have been shopping...looking for something very special....

I have somethings bought on line as well...something specific that I couldn't find in any shop.

It is fun to do this....


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

So i've totally finished my Package now.. tomorrow its going to the post office and will be getting on a plane and flying for a long long long flight all the way to the land of Stars and Stripes where a little doggy should soon be receiving some pressies.. along with her mummy and sister!! 

Now get guessing ha ha ha !!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I am planning to go out this weekend to shop for my summer exchange. I want to visit speciality doggie shops other than Petco and Petsmart.... I want to find that 'unique' gift that may not be found in the big chain stores.....

*so excited*


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah ilove unique gifts.. there are a couple in Daisy's package for her buddy!! She keeps sticking her nose in the blasted box though!!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

so far i got 3 toys each for Minnie and Tootsies secret exchange buddies. i still have to buy a couple more things. i have some good ideas. Will probably send our packages out in about 3 weeks


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I bought something really goood. I hope that the special pup will love it...it is going to look just stunning...if they will keep it on....it came a couple of days ago...oh my...


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

The first item for each of my girls' secret summer pals are getting here tomorrow. 

both are something to wear, favorite colors of each chi, but both aren't outfits.


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

Yesterday I decided since I was taking my youngest daughter shopping for her birthday (this Friday) that I would do some secret gift shopping too. Needless to say I spent...and spent...and spent! LOL I let my hubby see the gifts I bought and he freaked out thinking I was bringing home another chi baby!

I think I'm going to go to Coco and Kina's groomer and see what she has for sale. Maybe she'll let me go through her books and place an order with her distributor! I love shopping for chi babies!


----------



## SageLee (Apr 13, 2010)

I want to be in a gift exchange!? If it's too late for this one then that's cool but someone explain how to get involved in the next one please!?


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Sure ...when you have been around here for a while, after so many posts--you will see a message about it and the details of how to join in.

We have them at different holidays and such...it is so much fun !!

Welcome to Chi-People !!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

SageLee said:


> I want to be in a gift exchange!? If it's too late for this one then that's cool but someone explain how to get involved in the next one please!?


I think the next one is in 3 months time and you have to have at least 500 post to join ( if I remember rightly)


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

SageLee said:


> I want to be in a gift exchange!? If it's too late for this one then that's cool but someone explain how to get involved in the next one please!?


Yep 500 posts and be an active user.. meaning you can't just suddenly disappear when you sign up for an exchange.

REason for this is because some people weren't sending out gifts but were receiving and thats really not fair when people put a lot of time and money into it.. There is a cost you are advised to spend but most of us (me included) get rather excited and spend more!! You could buy a really expensive pair of shoes with my package ha ha.. so insuring it!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

when did we got to send out by? x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Something like 9thg June.. has to be there by 21st!! I'm allowing for more volcano problems


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

ah okies..thats kewlness  x


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Yep 500 posts and be an active user.. meaning you can't just suddenly disappear when you sign up for an exchange.
> 
> REason for this is because some people weren't sending out gifts but were receiving and thats really not fair when people put a lot of time and money into it.. There is a cost you are advised to spend but most of us (me included) get rather excited and spend more!! You could buy a really expensive pair of shoes with my package ha ha.. so insuring it!


Random, but I just saw your new siggy and I LOVE IT!!!!! A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E!! 

Ahhh, I am going to send mine out sometime early next week YAYA!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Debating whether or not to get this for me secret person and myself???
They are Hello Kitty Jingle Bells for a collar. What do you think?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Cheers Amber.. Kristi (flippedstars) did it for me!! 
There comes a time where you have to stop buying.. i've had to stop buying because it'll end up costing me £100 in postage lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ok so one person has received their gift but who was the sender??? da da daaaaaaa

Anyone else sent theirs yet??


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Mine is out!!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I haven't sent out anything yet, I still have lots of shopping to do!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I will wait till I return from my business trip to San Fransico next week. Probably will send out around June 1st....


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Me and Jake have bought all our pressies and Jake choose most of them, and we may add some more, me and Jake love shopping for his friends.

So Jake hasn't posted his yet but will do soon...


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm all finished shopping for my girls secret summer buddies. i just have to package them up, but will probably wait a week or so to send them out


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah yay, mines been sent too and i know its no longer in the uk


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm still working on mine....will most likely send them out the beginning of June.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

going to post mine on sat


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

As its a secret Summer not a Secret Spring me and Jake have decided to wait a little longer and it keeps the recipient in suspense..lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hahaha remember it has to be there by 21st June


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

still working on mine as well. i can finally buy things now that the stupid paypal hold is clear -_-


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah 21st June is ages away


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Deme said:


> Yeah 21st June is ages away


only a month! LOL. it'll come sooner than you know it. aghhh better get going on more shopping real soon


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah it will come around quick but still plenty of time to post as I have bought everything in so no worries there.

Its hard to believe we are coming to the end of May soon..


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Ha, can't believe I found the thread! 

My girls have received their gifts and we shipped off the packages to each of their Summer Pals. Now it's up to the Postal Service to make sure they get there in one precious piece :daisy:


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

lol yea i coudn't find it my self! 

i have two more gifts coming cant' wait


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Workin on mine tonite teehee  finally im well enough to do laborous things


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

finished it! will be mailing out sometime this week. sorry its gonna be late....LOL. i think it's well worth it though :albino: teehee


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

posted mine out today


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

both mine have been posted and so far Elise has recieved hers  x


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

It's always so exciting getting on here and seeing who will receive a package!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i agree!! i love seeign everyones pics and gifts x


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Well, Britney's summer pal got _her_ package today, just as the postal office promised. :toothy8:

Butter's pal should get theirs within a week or two, you know that whole 6-10 business days crap.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I love seeing & hearing about what everyone gets in these exchanges...

Just a heads up for everyone who loves the gift exchanges the next one will be for Halloween...sign ups will be late august early september if anyone is interested


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Ohhhhh. I'm in ! Pjs ss Came .I didn't open it yet but thanks


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Still waitin for dexters


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

pigeonsheep said:


> Still waitin for dexters


Dexter's is on the way it should be there in a week or so...


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Hmm its coming uk isnt it!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

...or it could be from Canada. Hmmmm!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Ooooooh i wonder! Lol littlehead


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

pigeonsheep said:


> Hmm its coming uk isnt it!


could be UK, canada or just regular old snail mail lol gotta wait & see


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I love seeing all the chis with their presents too! I'm having camera difficulties right now, so my pics are gonna be later on.....hopefully I'll have them up in a few more days! 
Thank you to Amanda for Pedro's gifts....he got a lot of goodies!

Oh.......plus I'm still waiting on Max's ss gift to come, so hopefully it will get here too!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

appleblossom said:


> could be UK, canada or just regular old snail mail lol gotta wait & see


LOL! oh boyyyy...hopefully it'll come as post service has been horrible lately. things keep getting lost or sent somewhere else...the only advantage of tracking


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

awwr poor Dexter! Tinks said dont worry i havnt recieved mine neither x


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I wonder if almost everyone has received a gift yet?

Butter's summer pal hasn't gotten her package yet, but I assume (and hope) it will arrive within the next week.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm waiting on justices gift , im waiting to see if my other ss got their gift


----------

